# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  ICI: area edificabile non ancora urbanizzata

## giannisat

Un saluto caro a tutti e passo ad illustrarvi il mio caso. 
Il Comune ha deliberato i valori delle aree edificabili distinguendo tra urbanizzata e non urbanizzata. 
Il contribuente ha pagato utilizzando il valore dell'area non urbanizzata fino a quando non erano state ultimate le opere e poi utilizzando il valore di quella urbanizzata. 
Il Comune ha accertato in aumento utilizzando il valore dell'area urbanizzata fin dall'inizio sostenendo che quando è firmata la convenzione per la realizzazione delle opere di urbanizzazione con la società immobiliare, l'area deve essere considerata urbanizzata da subito anche se non ci sono di fatto le opere. 
Ma come è possibile pagare un'imposta su un bene che ancora non c'è (urbanizzazione)?  
Ci sono sentenze od interpretazioni in merito? 
Grazie in anticipo.

----------


## Finisher

Normalmente l'area si definisce urbanizzata dalla data di collaudo delle opere, che non essendo ancora realizzate ovviamente non avrai.
A volte però i comuni considerano urbanizzato da quando si è iniziato comunque a costruire i fabbricati (come se ben capico è nel tuo caso), cioè il momento si anticipa dalla data di collaudo alla data di rilascio per permesso si costruire.
La legittimità o meno della cosa è come spesso accade è opinabile, ma d'altra parte è in linea con la tendenza ad anticipare tutti quegli accadimenti che alzano la base imponibile ici (si pensi alla qualificazione di edificabile ad un terreno in piano regolatore solo adottato).
Comunque a volte sono anche previsti dei coefficienti che abbassano la base imponibile in casi particolari, proverei innanzitutto a verificare se esiste qualche appiglio a cui aggrapparsi anche per analogia. Ad esempio ripartire temporalmente la data di applicazione di parametri di urbanizzato con riferimento al momento di inizio di ciascun fabbricato, non so se verrà accettato, ma almeno ha una sua logica.
Non credo ci siano riferimenti precisi (almeno non ne conosco) in quanto l'ici seppur regolata su base nazionale, nelle modalità di valutazione e applicative è demandata ai Comuni, per cui ogni parrocchia fa un po' storia a sè.

----------


## giannisat

Ti ringrazio sentitamente per le tue considerazioni, devo dire che il comune rimane fermissimo sulla sua posizione, quella di ritenere l'area già urbanizzata alla data di firma della convenzione per l'urbanizzazione. 
Mi sembra una posizione troppo categorica, pertanto in previsione di un quasi certo contenzioso, accetto ogni tipo di suggerimento o di consiglio. 
I migliori saluti.

----------


## fabioalessandro

scusa ma il prg cosa prevede?

----------


## giannisat

Nel prg l'area è inserita come edificabile, ma il punto non è questo.
Si tratta di definire se l'area (edificabile) è urbanizzata o meno perchè il comune ha previsto due valori diversi: area non urbanizzata ed area urbanizzata. 
Il comune considera l'area già urbanizzata alla firma della convenzione di urbanizzazione, ma in realtà le opere di urbanizzazione verranno ultimate solo tre anni dopo. 
Salutoni.

----------


## fabioalessandro

ma il prg deve definire le aree edificabili urbanizzate e non
quindi potresti attenerti a quella

----------


## mariognapolitano@inwind.it

Se Gli Importi Sono Rilevanti, Ti Consiglio Di Ricorrere In Commissione Tributaria, Chiedendo, In Subordine Un Valore Compreso Tra I Due Limiti . Vedrai Che Ti Sara' Accolta La Richiesta.

----------


## giannisat

Ringrazio di vero cuore per i consigli ed i suggerimenti.  
Vi sarò sapere l'esito del contenzioso. 
Salutoni.

----------

